
Stanford Undergrads build AI-based drawing prediction system - mikekij
http://seoi.net/penint/
======
mikekij
This is a fascinating case study in AI. What do you think is the most common
thing a person would start to draw on this system? If you said a penis, it
looks like you'd be correct. By the time I came across this site, anything I
started to draw (a sun, star, basketball hoop) was magically transformed into
a penis.

~~~
Memosyne
Wait, so it's actually trained on user drawings? I honestly thought it was
someone trying to play a prank on us.

